
South Korea’s deployment of THAAD upsets China, seen as espionage tool - jcbeard
https://arstechnica.com/security/2017/04/researchers-claim-china-trying-to-hack-south-korea-missile-defense-efforts/
======
tomohawk
China has only themselves to blame. They've let their little client state
(North Korea) get out of control to the point where they have nukes and have
made threats of using them. If they didn't want a nuclear arms race amongst
their neighbors, they should have taken appropriate action years ago.

~~~
plandis
I really think you're oversimplifying the situation from the Chinese
perspective.

~~~
dba7dba
What is the Chinese perspective?

~~~
freerobots
That the US is taking advantage of the NK situation to "ring China".

I consider NK to be a serious threat to the US and her allies but I think the
Chinese do not consider NK to be a serious threat to the Chinese.

Imagine if Cuba decided to start allowing Chinese anti-missile defense systems
at the US' doorstep because we weren't willing to deal with our ally Mexico
regarding a conflict that didn't threat us.

~~~
mikeash
I have a hard time seeing why we in the US should care in the least about a
missile _defense_ system in Cuba.

~~~
freerobots
I would prefer that China plays a more active role in resolving the situation
so I sort of hate to play devil's advocate here but...

The missile defense systems we deployed in SK could be used to track Chinese
missiles. My point was imagine the outcry from the US if we perceived that the
Chinese were tracking our missiles under the guise of tracking Mexico's.

------
brilliantcode
China has no one but Xi is to blame. He gets an F for foreign policy. By
delaying action on North Korea at the beginning of their nuclear ambition,
they've increased tensions in the region with very little benefit to China and
a ton of win for US, S. Korea & Japan by having powerful THAAD radars.

It is the radars that is the bigger issue because it diminishes China's
nuclear projection in the region.

------
dba7dba
The funny thing is China deployed long range radar system that can monitor the
sky of S. Korea AND Japan like 10 years ago...

------
kahrkunne
Good, let them fight each other instead of us and our allies.

------
walshemj
theatre defence is seen as espionage lol its not like both China and the USA
haven't got massive elint/sigint operations

------
imglorp
What a disaster in that region last few weeks... Let's review: SK impeached
its president; NK tested more missiles; US bungled the messaging of the
armada, reversed position on China's currency manipulation, then "realized
it's not so easy"; then China spins PR against SK for deploying a defense,
then they add on some passive aggressive internet hacking.

Maybe things aren't so bad elsewhere.

~~~
dba7dba
Actually I don't think it's that bad for South Korea, despite what some media
says.

1\. impeachment: Ultimate example of democracy at work. And no general stepped
forward to declare he must rescue the nation from the chaos or did the society
collapse. All institutions are working as they should. Unlikely to see such
calm transition of power when a president is impeached in non-developed
nations.

2\. NK is NK, always firing missiles, even before all this.

3\. S Korean govt is at least able to respond and/or have US willing to put in
the weight to respond. Remember Ukraine?

No seriously, S Korea cannot be compared with other places with bad things
happening now.

